

Rackspace Startup Program - joshtronic
http://www.rackspace.com/startup/

======
abyssknight
Is it just me, or is this not a "program" but a sponsorship of other
incubators? I'm sorry, but this looks nothing like Microsoft's BizSpark, or
some of the other offerings for start ups. If you want me to use your platform
for my _entire business architecture_ it sure as heck better be more
compelling than, "Oh, hey, so we sponsor these guys and stuff."

Don't get me wrong, I love Rackspace's support. They're pretty damn good at
what they do, but they also charge adequately for it.

Edit: See Nick Longo's clarification here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2518560>

~~~
dholowiski
I couldn't even find out what there doing, other than "providing resources".

~~~
noodle
from the looks of things, they're providing resources if you're in a sponsored
incubator.

also, this:
[http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/information/promotions/kingof...](http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/information/promotions/kingoftheapps/)

------
NLongo
Great question. We are providing hosting services and/or coaching to Startups
that are qualified through a few channels.
Incubators/VC's/Universities/Bootstraps. It did start with Incubators a few
months back but the others will be reflected on the site very soon in more
detail.

Nick Longo \----- Chief Rainmaker at Rackspace Hosting

~~~
abyssknight
Thanks for stopping by to provide this clarification, and additional
information. It means a lot that you took the time to post, especially in this
venue, about what's happening with Rackspace and startups. Definitely looking
forward to the unveiling. :)

~~~
NLongo
No problem buddy. The Startup Program is something we all have a real passion
for because of our individual backgrounds and how Rackspace got started.

------
NLongo
Good example too. Here is one way we provided mentorship just last weekend
with 3 Day Startup, Trinity University students & young professionals -
<http://bit.ly/kMZrqM>

------
sawyer
Hahaha, I love that they snuck the word pivot into their description of a
startup's journey:

"from the planning, to finding the target market, to the coding and then
pivoting"

~~~
phlux
That's the same thing they intend to do with this service offering, pivoting
from free to paid as soon as the startup has enough traffic/revenue :)

------
NLongo
If you would like to learn more and follow the program as it moves forward
check out - <http://bit.ly/StartingUp>

